# finding a job as an unskilled worker



## littlegreenmartian

hey guys. Me and my girlfriend were thinking of moving to australia in a few years. My girlfriend is going to be a qualified nurse in september so she wouldnt have a problem finding work but my worry is that as i dont have any skills work would be hard to come by. As a foreigner i'm led to believe that australians will be given priority for unskilled jobs, which is fair enough.
Cheers


----------



## rach_chris

Hi me and my boyfriend are in the same boat, he is a tree surgeon so he wont have a problem getting a job, i currently have gcses and alevels and work in customer service but unsure of how this would affect me getting a job


----------



## Boboa

Well you both could try to get labour or admin jobs. It will be hard and you probably will be looking for month before you land a job. But there are plenty of jobs that don't require qualifications:

Australia post (postie/ sorter etc)
Administration
Reception (in Australia this is very much a woman's job. )
Call centers there are heaps of them. 
Apprenteships (if you are permanent they will train you and will pay well, circa $700+ per week). There heaps of them around starting from medical assistants to bus drivers.


----------



## littlegreenmartian

Boboa said:


> Well you both could try to get labour or admin jobs. It will be hard and you probably will be looking for month before you land a job. But there are plenty of jobs that don't require qualifications:
> 
> Australia post (postie/ sorter etc)
> Administration
> Reception (in Australia this is very much a woman's job. )
> Call centers there are heaps of them.
> Apprenteships (if you are permanent they will train you and will pay well, circa $700+ per week). There heaps of them around starting from medical assistants to bus drivers.


$700 a week for apprenticeship. I would definately be interested in doing that if thats the case


----------



## rach_chris

Me to! In anything i wouldnt mind to be honest, really cant wait to move there!!


----------



## Nelly87

If you have a mind of steel you will find work  I am a historian who just graduated (so with no specific work experience), which is practically unskilled really LOL and a callcentre hired me. 

You will have to start at the bottom of the "foodchain" probably and if you can handle it that your previous experiences count for nothing, and you will have to prove yourself twice as hard this time around, I believe you'll eventually find something you really enjoy. I had to get over that dent in my ego for a bit to be honest, but if you can get past that you can only go up from there!


----------



## rach_chris

Would i have to apply for a seperate visa if i were to get an apprentiship or could i do it on my boyfriends partner visa?, i am very grateful for all advice thanks guys  

Also, how much do you recon we would need alltogether from visas to rent etc... X


----------



## Boboa

Apprenticeship are usually for residents. However some private companies do them as well for ling term visa holders (3+ years) so of you have a long term visa, technically you should be eligible. Let someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

You don't need a separate visa for that, if your partner is a PR holder you automatically are eligible.


----------



## Boboa

Nelly is right. You will have to start at the bottom of the chain and work your way up. At least that is how I started. 
Done my first job for about two weeks cause it was crap
Second one was a good company was with them for about two years and so on

Regarding costs you can't really put a "standard" cost. Depends on where you live. Take greater Sydney or Melbourne, rents can very for 1 bedroom apartment from $400 per week to $200, depending on location, pools, gyms, security etc


----------



## rach_chris

Generally how much together for visas medicals etc, i do no have any pets or furniture that i need to move with jst me and my partner  x


----------



## Boboa

It depends. I'll give you an recent example of my friend. She and her partner done the application themselves $2600 costed them the application paperwork and such. They have done medicals while on their holiday in Poland and it costed $400 for both (in UK it can be £500 a pop, so select the doctor carefully !). from personal experience I know Germany is cheaper than UK as well (read was years ago ). 

Flights $1200 each. Initial setup costs $5000 both. They found a job pretty much straight away. She is working in Sydney Ryde Technology Hub and somewhere near Olympic park. So at the end it costed them less than above estimates, plus they have recouped that as their income here is about 40% higher than back home. 

Another example is a friend who got sponsored. The only thing he had to pay is medicals the rest was covered by his employer. 

So as you can see it can very wildly.


----------



## rach_chris

Yeah it is costly but hopefully well worth it!, if my boyfriend were to get sponsered would these costs still apply for me ? There is so much to read on but im slowly getting the information i need to begin the process x


----------



## steevg

Where were you thinking of moving to in the first instance? Your chances of finding work will vary depending on the state, but if you're determined, you should find something I'm sure.


----------



## Ellie_Tie

It's a little more risky.instead of enjoying a new place to explore, you would be under stress and seek for job. Is not it possible to start right now to look and see what are the chances for job?


----------



## steevg

Yes a difficult decision, but I found work before moving over, and it proved to be a good decision. some of the recruitment agencies can cost a fortune.

Yes costs would still apply to you, and I'd suggest taking a look at the following websites for further information & reading:

Fees & Charges - Visa Charges
Australia Visa and Immigration Services - National Visas


----------



## RodAussie

*Any kind of work*

Doesn't matter what kind of work you do ere you get a fair wage for that. You can easily find jobs as a cleaner, housekeeper, waiter, and how you won't have the language barrer it would not be hard to get a promotion on this jobs once you work hard!!!


----------



## ozzy john

There is quite a lot of preparation you can do to maximise your chances of getting work and earning a fairly continuous cash flow when you need it. Work can be relatively easy to find as long as you know where to look and you make use of every opportunity you get.

What do I need to do first?

To actually start working you will first need a tax file number, a superannuation fund and an Australian bank account.

Tip - The company you nominate to 'look after' your superannuation funds is a decision you make before you start work and is not something you need to do before you get to Australia.

It's still a good idea to learn a bit about superannuation so you know what to expect when you arrive (see section Superannuation Fund). The Australian bank account and the tax file number should (where possible) be arranged before you leave (see sections Australian Banking and Tax File Number).

Remember! All of these things can be arranged when you are in Australia but it could take a some time. The T.F.N can be particularly difficult because it requires a permanent Australian address and it can take anything up to 28 days to be sent through.

What is the next step?

The next step is to make some copies of any qualifications/certificates you may have and create a resume (C.V) with a cover letter which can all be put into an employment portfolio (see section Employment Documents).

Which kind of work will I be doing?

If you are backpacking around Australia (typically travelling around a lot, finding new places to explore, searching for adventure) the majority of the work you will pick up is going to be casual work (i.e bar work, fruit picking, laboring, temping etc...). For this type of traveller the recruitment agencies are going to be very helpful indeed (see Recruitment Agencies).

Remember! If you are on your first Working Holiday Visa and you're looking to extend your stay for another year see Working Holiday Visa Extension. If you are able to fulfil the necessary criteria, it's a good way to earn money and gain another year in Australia at the same time.

If you are thinking of staying in one place for a longer period of time (perhaps with family/friends) you may wish to develop your career and/or get a more permanent job. A professional would do well in this type of situation especially if you have skills which are in demand (learn about the Australia skilled visa requirements).

To find out if you have any of the skills in demand there is a list called the Skilled Occupations List which shows the professions that are saught after by the Australian Government. Sponsorship is sometimes available to the right candidate and is something to consider if you wish to emigrate to Australia.

Courses for Employment

There are some types of work which will require you to take a short course before you start. On these courses you will be able to obtain the necessary qualification like the R.S.A certificate (responsible serving of alcohol) or the 'bluecard' (construction site health & safety) for example which in is needed to do certain types of work. If you are qualified or know specifically what type of work you want to do, it's worth finding out if your job requires a certificate before you start (see section Training Courses).

There is also the possibility that the existing certificates/qualifications you have from home may need to be verified in order to be recognized as a suitable equivalent to the Australian qualification standards.

Remember! Whatever you plan to do, if you intend to work, a mobile phone and an internet mail box is an absolute necessity (see Mobile phones and E-mail).

How do I find work?

There are loads of ways to find work, keep your eyes open and good luck!

If you are chasing fruit you can download the free National Harvest Guide. This guide has all the information on the harvest trail and how to get started. Please note it's in PDF format and does take a while for the page to load.

It's worth reading local news papers for any leads and to go through the phone book ringing prospective employers or companies directly.

The internet is a great source for job opportunities, just type in the job you want and your location into the search engine. (i.e "bar work melbourne").

If you are staying in a hostel (or even if not) asking other travellers and looking at the notice boards they have there can lead to work. Also the information kiosks you see around town are worth a visit.

Remember! You can save a copy of the national harvest guide to your USB flash drive by clicking the disk icon at the bottom of the browser window after it has opened.

Recruitment agencies

One of the best ways to get work in Australia is with a recruitment agency. There are loads of recruitment agencies that operate all over Australia. If you really need to find work, it's a good idea to sign up with as many as possible (learn more about Recruitment Agencies).

Tip - If you ever need an up to date list of recruitment agencies where ever you are, find the local CentreLink and ask the staff there for one. If you didn't already know CentreLink is the place where unemployed Australian citizens go to find work. It's not a service for backpackers, but they might supply a list of local agencies for you free of charge if you ask nicely.

SOURCE: OzUltra - Employment in Australia - Backpacker's Guide


----------



## cian1990

I'm a Carer/Support Worker. I would like to find the same sort of work in Oz. 

I am ready to do any jobs really though to start off. Do nvq's count there?


----------



## C.Barnard

Good day 
I have a few questions I would like to ask...
I am currently working in the mine and has 9 years experience my fiance and I was thinking bout ingratiating from South Africa and don't really know how to get started and 
how to apply at the mine industry.


----------



## TCPtraining

Getting a hospitality job in Australia is easy and well-paying. Its not forever but its good if you just need some money to support yourself while you meet people and look for a salaried position where you can be sponsored. The only accreditation you need for bar/restaurant work is your responsible service of alcohol (RSA) certificate and possible the responsible conduct of gambling (RCG) qualification as well if the venue has pokies ( a form of slot machine that reside in almost every Australian bar). You get the same amount of money as an admin job ($20/h approx) and in a lot of positions you also get tips! Some Australian restaurants you can make around $500 a week in untaxable, cash in hand tips.

I did my RSA in person at Sydney Bar School - www.sydneybarschool.com.au BUT I have recently realized that you can do it online! I've never done this so I can't give an accurate review but it seems like it would be even easier.....I know a friend who used this website and said she didn't have any problems... www.rsaonline.com.au


----------



## Duncan William

Hello me and a friend are looking at going over the Aus for a year (dec 2013 to dec 2014) to make some money, we both have family around the Melbourne and Sydney areas. From South Africa and just out of high school (I have Alevels though)

How would I go about getting a work permit/Visa or temporary work visa?

We are looking at farm/labour work, or hospitality work like waitering/barman (have experience). Accommodation included would be ideal.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## FayeAndAndi

*how to get an apprenticeship as an electrician?*

Hi,

My defacto partner is currently waiting for his temp and permanent visa. In his home country he is an experienced film maker. I doubt he will be able to do that full-time in Astralia. How does he go about getting an apprenticeship? Is English as a second language an issue?

Thanks, Faye.


----------



## FayeAndAndi

Hi Duncan,

You should look into fruit picking. Plenty of websites and year-round work. Just google and you'll find a lot.


----------



## Sainiran

Hey peeps I'm an English and Literature Teacher from Singapore. My wife and I are looking to relocate to WA. What kind of salary can I expect? I have been teaching for about 3 years. 
Also, she will be done with her ACCA in about a few months, and then in 3 years she will be receiving her CPA. She is going to do her conversion thingy to get CPA Australia. How much will she earn now as an accounting clerk, and 3 years later as a CPA Australia holder?


----------



## h20sdavid

Its pretty hard getting a job anywhere. Maybe look at everything and not be to choosy some of the greatest people ended up in great jobs after working from the bottom of the chain.


----------

